
Introducing AWS Elastic Beanstalk (Beta) - MichaelApproved
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2011/01/19/introducing-aws-elastic-beanstalk-beta/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Discussions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2119104>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2118778>

